# '81 Nissan Datsun 280ZX ECU



## Ondrey (Aug 11, 2005)

hi guys, please help me with finding the ECU for my car, that does not run.. It is a '81 Nissan Datsun 280ZX with automatic transmission. I do need the unit for a car made between 03/1981 and 08/1981. The part number is (I hope  ) 22611 - P8610.
I can not find out a "this kinda parts" dealer in here - Czech Republic.. no one does understand these cars in here..
please hel, I can not run my car's engine and I am going mad..


----------



## Nissan300ZXZ31Turbo (Dec 9, 2004)

I can get you three or four manual ECUs for a 280ZX, three for a L28E and one for a L28ET. But, once again, they are all manuals, no automatics. You might have to eventually convert your 280 to 5- or 4-speed.


----------



## Ondrey (Aug 11, 2005)

Nissan300ZXZ31Turbo said:


> I can get you three or four manual ECUs for a 280ZX, three for a L28E and one for a L28ET. But, once again, they are all manuals, no automatics. You might have to eventually convert your 280 to 5- or 4-speed.


.. thanks a lot.. but this won't work properly because of the A/T.. :-(
.. the conversion to the M/T is not a clean solution, I want the car save in the original condition.. so the M/T is the second one solution, which will come to the reality, if I could not find any other solution..


----------



## green (Feb 7, 2005)

L28 Turbo or Nonturbo?
With 35pin single connector?


----------



## Ondrey (Aug 11, 2005)

green said:


> L28 Turbo or Nonturbo?
> With 35pin single connector?


yes, L28 non-turbo, with 35pin connector..


----------



## green (Feb 7, 2005)

*ECU part no.*

Do you know ecu part number?

eg. A11-655 756k 1408


----------



## Ondrey (Aug 11, 2005)

.. no, I don't know the part number..  the only number I know is a VIN Code - JN1HZ04S7BX409016


----------



## Ondrey (Aug 11, 2005)

.. so.. finaly I found the part number in the factory Nissan FAST system..
the ECU number for my car is *22611 - P8260*, optionally *2261A - P8260 - RE*..
.. could this help?


----------

